# Interesting Cookie



## HomeBody (Nov 1, 2013)

I cut a cookie off the end of a walnut crotch I was about to mill and tossed it in the burn pile. Five days @ 90° in the pile and I walked by it and noticed it wasn't cracked. Instead of being cracked, it was dome shaped. Huh?? I took it in and sanded it. Let it sit around the house for a few days and no cracks showed up, save for one crack near a nut pocket that was already there. When I went to Georgia a couple of weeks ago I gave the cookie to my sister in law to finish.


 

 

 



How did it happen? Here's the whole story: A neighbor had a walnut down in his woods and offered me the crotch. It was June, and really wet. Couldn't get a vehicle in the woods then but went in and cut it for later when it dried out. I stood the crotch on its big end in the muddy bottom ground and sealed the two limb cuts with anchor seal. More rain came and we left. Then it got really hot. Got a break in August and retrieved the crotch. The crotch bottom was standing in mud for 2 1/2 months and it had what looks like white spalt/rot on it. Somehow, the mud and or white rot did something to the cookie to seal it and it didn't crack...even in 90° direct sunlight for 5 days.
And the dome shape? If you take a piece of paper, round, like a paper plate, and cut a pie shaped piece out of it like most cookies look after they dry and crack, then grasp the paper plate by the edges on either side of the pie cut and pull the two side together. The paper plate with go into a dome shape.
More experimenting is needed. Gary

Reactions: Like 2


----------

